# Can I charge an office visit and a scope?



## nsclark2 (Apr 6, 2009)

A patient came in to discuss Adam's Apple reduction surgery as he is going through process of anatomical sex change surgery in the future.  That was the reason for his visit.  (New Patient)
He also told the doc that he was experiencing hoarseness recently and had an URI.  The doctor performed a 31579.

End dx was mild laryngitis and prominent thyroid cartilage.  

Can I bill for both the office visit and the videostrobe?  I think I can, especially since new patient and two different diagnosis.  But if so, what dx code do I use for the Adam's apple prominent thyroid cartilage??

Thanks for your help!


----------



## kbarron (Apr 7, 2009)

I would use the 25 on the E&M as the scope was not the reason for the visit.


----------

